# Lots of milk! :)



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's a pic that we took of 3 gallons of milk in quart jars!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:wink: Yep....thats lots of milk!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

_Got Goat's Milk?_ 

Nice pic!

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe... that is alot.... :shocked:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like it's time to invest in some of the half gallon size jars! LOL!


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Wait, what am i getting myself into? How many goats is that from?


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

That's an eerily familiar site 

Definitely need some 1/2 gallon jars! Then you'd only have 6 to line up


----------

